# So i put anti-seize between the rotor and hub



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

and then I read the directions that came with my ATE PremiumOne rotors








It says not to put anti-seize between the rotors and the hub.
What do you think?


----------



## ECPunk (May 16, 2008)

*Re: So i put anti-seize between the rotor and hub (unixb0y)*

I would clean it off the best you can. i don't believe the remaining anti-sieze will affect the brake sytem.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: So i put anti-seize between the rotor and hub (ECPunk)*

i've put a thin layer (not enough to fling) and haven't had problems. it's nice to be able to take them off without a rubber mallot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: So i put anti-seize between the rotor and hub (white_r!ce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white_r!ce* »_i've put a thin layer (not enough to fling) and haven't had problems. it's nice to be able to take them off without a rubber mallot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When I changed the original rotors on my Jetta they required a hell of a fight to get them off. I put anti-sieze on the hub to ensure that would not happen again. When I changed them this past weekend, the rotors came off no problem at all which was nice.


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: So i put anti-seize between the rotor and hub (unixb0y)*

From what I have read, anti-seize can cause the rotors to warp. Maybe that is true with larger rotors but these are small 2.o's.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: So i put anti-seize between the rotor and hub (unixb0y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unixb0y* »_From what I have read, anti-seize can cause the rotors to warp. Maybe that is true with larger rotors but these are small 2.o's.

never heard of that before
only reason I can think that they would tell you to not use it would be people that dont know what they're doing and use to much, the anti-seize gets stuck in certain spots and causes the rotor to be slightly off.








do the instructions say why not to use it, or just expect you to actually read and follow them?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: So i put anti-seize between the rotor and hub (VWn00b)*

I always put a little bit around the bore of the rotor and of course on the little screw that attaches it to the hub. If you don't overdo it I can't see a problem...any warnings are a CYA against somebody really goopin a whole lot of antisieze on there and then having it fling off onto the braking surface of the rotor.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: So i put anti-seize between the rotor and hub (unixb0y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unixb0y* »_From what I have read, anti-seize can cause the rotors to warp. Maybe that is true with larger rotors but these are small 2.o's.

This would seem very very odd to me, especially since warped disks alone are extremely rear enough. The hat of the disk is certainly the coolest part.
I wouldn't see any problem with a thin film, besure to use your set screw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agostevey (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: So i put anti-seize between the rotor and hub (unixb0y)*

If you open up the ATE web site, you should find guidance. I smoothed the flange with fine wet&dry then applied a very fine film of Castrol motorcycle chain wax ( one squirt which i spread with my finger) to prevent corrosion. I also added a little Copperslip around the centre see image 
My main problem was putting two inner pads on one side Lol!


----------

